
Boxy – An Inbox-inspired macOS Gmail client - AgentEpsilon
https://www.boxyapp.co/
======
AgentEpsilon
I've been wondering what I will use once Inbox finally shuts down, and through
the multiple discussions I've seen on HN I've never seen anybody even
_mention_ Boxy. This honestly looks like exactly what I've been looking for.

